# Sheriff's deputies arrest fire captain



## MMiz (Apr 4, 2010)

*Sheriff's deputies arrest fire captain*

Battalion Captain Dan Dailey is taken into custody at the Lake County jail on Saturday by Deputy Arin Hart and Deputy Steve James.

Battalion Captain Dan Dailey, with the Leadville/Lake County Fire Rescue, was arrested on March 27 while responding to a medical call at the Lake County jail.

According to Sheriff Ed Holte, the ambulance only was requested for a 25-year-old woman who had come to the sheriff's office to report a domestic violence incident.

It was a requested resource, said Holte, as the deputy wanted medical clearance for the woman.

*Read more
*


----------



## reaper (Apr 4, 2010)

Not here. The deputies would have been charged with interfering with medical personnel on scene.

Why could they just not let them attend to the pt, until EMS arrived. If they were not needed ,then they would be released.

This sounds like something personal was going on here.


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 4, 2010)

reaper said:


> Not here. The deputies would have been charged with interfering with medical personnel on scene.
> 
> Why could they just not let them attend to the pt, until EMS arrived. If they were not needed ,then they would be released.
> 
> This sounds like something personal was going on here.



My thoughts also.

That said if he wasnt an EMT or paramedic, I guess he could be turned away from the scene.  If he refused I guess he could be arrested.  There needs to be some professional respect here.

I agree there seems to be some type of grudge here.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 4, 2010)

This certainly is small town drama, where the sheriff is trying to transition into an Public Safety Officer program where they handle all fire and EMS, in addition to policing.  The irony of this situation posted is that the other two firefighters/medics left, EMS arrived, and then called the fire department back to assist on the call.  Typical small town drama.


----------



## FLEMTP (Apr 4, 2010)

MMiz said:


> This certainly is small town drama, where the sheriff is trying to transition into an Public Safety Officer program where they handle all fire and EMS, in addition to policing.  The irony of this situation posted is that the other two firefighters/medics left, EMS arrived, and then called the fire department back to assist on the call.  Typical small town drama.



+1 on that.. its a pissing match.. shame because in the end the citizens are the ones that lose.. 

I try and check my ego at the door when I arrive at work.

I say try.... because are all human..but i'd like to think i do a pretty good job.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 4, 2010)

> [FONT=ARIAL, SANS SERIF]As a result of  this incident, a city police officer will be going with the fire  department on all its calls, said Mayor Bud Elliott, to offer security  for the fire department on scene.




The fire department now needs law enforcement protection, from law enforcement.  That's great.
[/FONT]


----------



## rescue99 (Apr 4, 2010)

MMiz said:


> This certainly is small town drama, where the sheriff is trying to transition into an Public Safety Officer program where they handle all fire and EMS, in addition to policing.  The irony of this situation posted is that the other two firefighters/medics left, EMS arrived, and then called the fire department back to assist on the call.  Typical small town drama.



Yeah, just what's needed in a domestic violence situation....more hostile and abusive crap! Maybe they thought giving a demonstration was part of their jobs as well. <_<


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 4, 2010)

well, when Roscoe P Cotrain and department is sued, perhaps an SOP will come into being.

In the meanwhile, send some tea baggers to protest the SO and abuse of power.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 4, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> The fire department now needs law enforcement protection, from law enforcement.  That's great.
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



your on the money. The police need to protect fire from the Sherrif.  WOW!!! This nothing but a pissing match.


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 4, 2010)

It is nothing new. Tension between Fire/EMS services and police has been going on for a long time. In some towns it is better, in some towns it is worse.. I've had the good fortune of volunteering for FDs that had a pretty good rapport with local LE. 

I definitely think the FD was in the right on this one... Assuming they had EMS certifications (most firefighters are at least First Responder certified) couldn't it theoretically fall under abandonment?


----------



## firecoins (Apr 5, 2010)

sherriff dept may have only requested the ambulance but who dispatches?


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 5, 2010)

firecoins said:


> sherriff dept may have only requested the ambulance but who dispatches?


from what I been able to piece together from various sources, Sheriff dept requested an ambulance.  policy and protocol says that FD first responds to ALL EMS calls.  Sheriff handles all dispatch, and occasionally doesn't want FD to respond because they want to do fire/ems/police and become a public safety department, so they don't also call the FD, despite what protocol says.  as a result of this, the FD sometimes "jumps" calls, meaning they go to EMS calls as protocol says, but without being dispatched.

Also, the deputy in question was reported as fired from the fire department previously.  

And I think is too funny/sad that City PD needs to accompany the FD on calls toe the sheriff to protect the crews from being arrested.


----------



## EMSLaw (Apr 5, 2010)

It's a sad commentary on the state of affairs in public safety that this happened.  

I expect that there will be consequences of note.  I can think of good grounds for a lawsuit, and I'm not even trying too hard.


----------



## bstone (Apr 6, 2010)

Insert debate about LE vs EMS here.

But the city police protecting against the county sheriff. Wow.


----------



## phildo (Apr 6, 2010)

Someone needs to call the Secretary of State and file a complaint against the Sheriff Dept.  If this had happened in Texas, also a call to the Texas Rangers.  Let the Sheriff know he's talking upstairs. Sounds like official oppression to me.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 7, 2010)

phildo said:


> Someone needs to call the Secretary of State and file a complaint against the Sheriff Dept.  If this had happened in Texas, also a call to the Texas Rangers.  Let the Sheriff know he's talking upstairs. Sounds like official oppression to me.



We can also call the Houston Astros but someone would arrest them for responding when not dispatched.


----------



## triemal04 (Apr 7, 2010)

firecoins said:


> We can also call the Houston Astros but someone would arrest them for responding when not dispatched.


Come on...don't you know a job for Chuck Norris when you see one?


----------



## bstone (Apr 8, 2010)

Updates!

http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_14825045



> About three dozen firefighters carried signs and marched in front of the Lake County Courthouse in Leadville this afternoon to protest the possible criminal charges against Capt. Dan Dailey, an emergency medical technician with the Leadville Fire Department.
> 
> Read more: http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_14825045#ixzz0kTwKxGBf


----------



## bstone (Apr 8, 2010)

Updates!

http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_14825045



> About three dozen firefighters carried signs and marched in front of the Lake County Courthouse in Leadville this afternoon to protest the possible criminal charges against Capt. Dan Dailey, an emergency medical technician with the Leadville Fire Department.
> 
> Read more: http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_14825045#ixzz0kTwKxGBf



and this!

http://www.denverpost.com/ci_14805279



> But for two years now, Holte has had emergency dispatchers, who work for him, sending deputies first to all emergency calls, including medical calls, Elliott said.
> 
> "Dispatch is being used as a political tool by the sheriff," Elliott said. "When he tells dispatch not to send anyone but a deputy, say, to a fire to assess the situation first, the community isn't being served well. So far, they've had only campfires to deal with, but this is a catastrophe waiting to happen."
> 
> Read more: http://www.denverpost.com/ci_14805279#ixzz0kTzRMxl6


----------



## FLEMTP (Apr 8, 2010)

If the Sheriff in this county is like most of the other Sheriff's across the nation, it is an elected position. When the next re-election happens, the people need to speak up and vote him out if they are not happy with the current situation.

It all comes down to being an educated voter!


----------



## bstone (Apr 8, 2010)

FLEMTP said:


> If the Sheriff in this county is like most of the other Sheriff's across the nation, it is an elected position. When the next re-election happens, the people need to speak up and vote him out if they are not happy with the current situation.
> 
> It all comes down to being an educated voter!



Ya know, I have a friend who was a sheriff years ago. He told me the same exact thing. He was a good sheriff and was repeatedly reelected. I hope the sheriff of this county is defrocked, his badge broken, his uniform eaten by moths and his big hat gets a big hole.


----------



## FLEMTP (Apr 8, 2010)

bstone said:


> Ya know, I have a friend who was a sheriff years ago. He told me the same exact thing. He was a good sheriff and was repeatedly reelected. I hope the sheriff of this county is defrocked, his badge broken, his uniform eaten by moths and his big hat gets a big hole.



lol.. tell us how you REALLY feel!


----------

